# Felt Naming Guesses



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, are the Felt letter names just arbitrary or do they stand for something? The only one I could figure out would be AR which probably stands for Aero Road. 

But the tri bikes? B? I'm going with Bad-ass?


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe JIM FELT can answer your question


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, I'll play!

*Road*
F = Fast
Z = Zippy
AR = the aforementioned Aero Road.
ZW = Zippy Women (of course)

*TT/Tri*
S = Speedy
B = Blow-you-away (fast)
DA = (Super)Dave's Aero aka Damn Aero

Completely tongue-in-cheek S.W.A.G.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> Ok, I'll play!
> 
> *Road*
> F = Fast
> ...


The F1 was named after a popular racing circut in the early 90s. When FELT became more than just a frame builder, the F4, F40, and other models were introduced.

The DA stands for DUAL AERO. It was the first production Felt bicycle to use an aero downtube, seattube and aero seatpost shape that slipped inside the seat tube. When the DA was reintroduced in 2006 as a carbon chassis, the "DUAL AERO" name stuck because of the Bayonet + Frame aero equation. There has always been just one DA model each model year, not a series of models that share the same frame design and materials.

The B2 was named by the triathlon press when Jim rolled one of Paula's first frames out. It was painted all matte black with just a basic FELT and EASTON logo on it. There was no fluff, no neon, no wild colors. It was at the time of the Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit project and the stealth and unique look of the bike mirrored the unique and top secret plane. The B2 was born. When different versions of the B2 were introduced we used descending model names as we did with the F1. There were already other companies using the name "B4" or "B1" so we started at B12. Can you name another FELT model that was named after a famous plane? There were a couple others.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F1 was named after a popular racing circut in the early 90s. When FELT became more than just a frame builder, the F4, F40, and other models were introduced.
> 
> The DA stands for DUAL AERO. It was the first production Felt bicycle to use an aero downtube, seattube and aero seatpost shape that slipped inside the seat tube. When the DA was reintroduced in 2006 as a carbon chassis, the "DUAL AERO" name stuck because of the Bayonet + Frame aero equation. There has always been just one DA model each model year, not a series of models that share the same frame design and materials.
> 
> ...


The F80. When I bought mine years ago, my friends used to always comment on the name being the same as the fighter plane. Loved the dark pewter color. It actually looked black at times- until I parked it next to my F55. I have never seen another bike in that color before or after that... except for a few other F80s.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> The F80. When I bought mine years ago, my friends used to always comment on the name being the same as the fighter plane. Loved the dark pewter color. It actually looked black at times- until I parked it next to my F55. I have never seen another bike in that color before or after that... except for a few other F80s.


Along with the F80, the Dura Ace equipped F30, SRD81, and one of our Compulsion MTBs used that liquid nickel color. You might see it again in 2012.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Probably just a coincidence....based on SD's previous discussion of the F1 et al....

F4 (Phantom)?
F5 (Tiger II)?

I was hoping I could find a F100 (Voodoo) somewhere in your past line up, but that may have been wishful thinking! I keep hoping for a Felt F113 RBR Felt Forum Special Edition / SD Signature edition. 113 being the forum number of this forum.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Fools
Everywhere
Like 
Treks
? 
Make an F-14 with some sort of sweepable carbon technology. There, I set the bar.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> Probably just a coincidence....based on SD's previous discussion of the F1 et al....
> 
> F4 (Phantom)?
> F5 (Tiger II)?
> ...



We had an F100 in 2005 I think.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Along with the F80, the Dura Ace equipped F30, SRD81, and one of our Compulsion MTBs used that liquid nickel color. You might see it again in 2012.
> 
> -SD


Wow! I never knew that the Compulsion was offered in that color!! I now recall see the SRD81 not that you've mentioned it and I never even knew that there was an F30. F35, but not F30. I looked it up on Bikepedia and it looks to be similarly spec'd to my F55 but in a triple and with a 9 speed system. Beautiful bike regardless. I hope to see it again in 2012. That color is gorgeous!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> We had an F100 in 2005 I think.
> 
> -SD


Have you seen this:

http://www.tri-sports.com/f22raptor.html

Was this done by Felt or by the shop?


----------

